
I finally made sense of front end build tools. You can, too - josephscott
https://medium.freecodecamp.com/making-sense-of-front-end-build-tools-3a1b3a87043b?imm_mid=0e9148#.mc8n5xo66
======
jomamaxx
Super, thanks.

Now someone will have to redo this entirely in 3 months :)

~~~
herickson123
Well now we have FB Yarn, so I'm guessing < 3 months :)

